# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX  هل من طريقة لستخراج لوجات البوكس الميت الئ بوكس جديد

## serviceway

هل من طريقة لستخراج لوجات الموجودة في البوكس الميت وتحويلها الئ بوكس جديد

----------


## mohamed73

لا انصحك اخي لان اي  اتصال بسرفر البوكس 
ستفقد البوكس الجديد

----------


## serviceway

شكرا لك على التنبه

----------


## samba316

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

